# Люмбализация ?



## Игорь Терешин (17 Май 2011)

Мне полных 23 года. Примерно в 17-18 лет после занятий экстремальным видом спорта BMX (это небольшой велосипед на котором прыгают и крутятся), начала болеть поясница, боль проходила буквально за один день, но при очередных занятиях снова возникала, пришлось это дело бросить.
Примерно в 21 боль стала проявляться после долгого сидения, либо положения в наклоне, но опять же проходила на след. день. Боль возникает при напряжении поясничных мышц, движение типа "отклячивание таза" я не знаю как его описать, но думаю вы поняли, как будто прогиб.
В 22 обратился к невропатологу, сделали рентген, по заключению которое описали в карточке, это была люмбализация (Люмбализация характеризуется наличием 6 поясничных позвонков (вместо 5)), доктор отправил к физеотерапевту, она назначила массаж и физеотерапию. Массаж и двойной курс физеотерапиии не помогли. В добавок мне запретили все тяжелые физические нагрузки. После пройденного курса я повторно пришел к невропатологу, она меня обследовала и сказала, у тебя нет хандроза, это не в моей компетенции, и назначила только обезбаливющее, и направила к ортопеду.
Я стал ходит в спорт зал, каждое занятие качал мышцы поясницы, боли прекратились, учитывая то, что я поднимал достойные тяжести для своего веса, но так же как и 5 лет назад после долгого сидения боль немного появлялась, и при прогибе тоже.
Отдельное слово скажу про турники, многие советуют висеть на них при болях в спине и пояснице. Вот уже месяца 2 я не хожу в спорт зал, хожу на турник, но почему-то после турника возникает боль в пояснице, даже я сказал бы в области копчика, самый низ спины, и отдает в ноги ( то в одну, то в другую, то в обе сразу) возможно это происходит из за соскока с турника, происходит удар об землю, ну об этом уже судить вам.
Вопросы:
1. На сколько верно поставлен диагноз
2. Какое лечение посоветовали бы вы
3. Какой корсет бы мне подошел
4. Стоит ли сделать МРТ
5. Ваши советы


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Май 2011)

Покажите рентгенограммы.


----------



## Игорь Терешин (17 Май 2011)

На руки мне их не давали, только расшифровка в карточке


----------

